

SaltStack wins Gigaom Structure - UtahDave
http://gigaom.com/2013/06/20/devops-player-saltstack-wins-structure-launchpad-competition-and-investor-interest/

======
ivan_krechetov
We use SaltStack for both the development environment under Vagrant/VirtualBox
([https://github.com/saltstack/salty-
vagrant](https://github.com/saltstack/salty-vagrant)), and in production; and
are pretty happy with this setup.

I tried looking at Chef and Puppet, and was scared away by the complexity
thrown at me upfront. I find Salt way easier to pick up. I like its being
declarative, concise, and unsurprising. Also, it has received a seal of
approval from our admins. That doesn't happen here with software often :)

Thanks! And congratulations!

------
terminalmage
Recent hire and long-time community member here. Salt has been a very fun
project on which to work. Very proud of our team.

------
eip
SaltStack is awesome. I use it a lot.

~~~
nmcfarl
As do I, a great project!

------
pentabular
I've never worked with better people or software.

------
UtahDave
Disclosure: I'm an early employee at SaltStack.

------
dynamowku
Congratulations guys!

